# Torch Porn With A Difference!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

:blink:

He talks about it like it's a torch that just happens to have a gun attached instead of a cannon with a small removable light


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

''Gets nasty....Get down to business'' 

I wonder if Sharkys got one yet?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Never understood this.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yep as he says in the video I do need one when taking the garbage out or walking the dog. btw it takes a glock 17


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Father's Day in two weeks...wonder if they make one for a Model 30. :naughty:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What's the run time on the batteries? :blink:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Bet he's a fun guy to have round for dinner


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey.... I love the technical aspects, but hate the fact bad guys can carry one and no one will know


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Me? I just *WANT* one! :lol: First torch porn that's turned me on! :yes: Can't get over how handy that torch would be, I'd even carry it in the daytime in some parts of the country :grin:


----------

